# Specialized Jett Comp 29 - any experience yet?



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

My quick search didn't find any ride reports. I'm looking for a solid bike for my daughter. 29er as she is already 5'4" at age 13. Mom is 5'9" and I am 6'. Long legs in the family, plus I'm a 29er fan.

Assuming it fits her well. Anyone have experience on the bike itself? Feedback on components?, overall feel?, weight?

She has raced a few times in the past and is ready to do the local series this year. I want something that will support her and yet not completely break the bank if she drops it in a year or two.


----------



## ksovich (Apr 20, 2012)

I am going to bump this thread because I too am wanting to know what people thought of the Jett. I really want to know how it rides in comparison to the Myka. I have been calling all the LBS's around me and no one has it in stoke to try. There are two that are not open on Sunday, so I will give them a try tomorrow. I like the Myka 29er but would like a little higher quality components. Specialized seems to have skipped the middle ground between the Myka and the Jett unlike with the men's selections or is it just me and my noobness?
Thanks!


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know if he ever got any feedback on the Jett. But I do know that his daughter got the Myka.


----------



## ksovich (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for that info. The Myka is a nice bike and at 5'0" I don't have as many choices as some taller people. I still hit a little on the SO on a 15" bike but the 13's are just too small. The Jett has a slightly, and I mean slightly lower SO and a little better component list.

For those of you who have had to buy bikes before being able to try them, what did you look at to pull the trigger on that much money for something that you have not been able to ride?


----------



## ksovich (Apr 20, 2012)

So I went to go order my bike and still really hadn't decided between the two...we checked availability and none of the Myka's were available in a 15...so I went with the Jett Comp 29er. I will post my experience here with it when it comes it...I hate waiting!


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry I missed last week's question. I think that you will like the Jett.

I saw the Jett while on a business trip and it looked nice. When I got home to order, my local shop had a deal on a last year Myka that was too good to pass on. I haven't actually looked to see what any differences might be. Without having specs in front of me I'd say they are very, very close to each other. My daughter loves her bike.


----------



## ksovich (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the response! I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## ksovich (Apr 20, 2012)

It is sooo nice!  The stand over is a little higher than the Myka so I have noo room to spare and can hardly touch the ground but when riding the fit is nice. Very similar to the Myka. I haven't taken her off road yet because I just picked her up from the store but I do like the fit and the feel. I really like how they have the gear shifters set up. 
I am only 5'0" so anyone a little taller would have no issues and shorter would probably be a little more difficult but I bet still doable if you don't care about stand over too much.


----------



## Arze (Jul 18, 2012)

Jett is a nice bike. Been trying to get the old lady out on the trails for years ...she has had multiple other bikes all to be sold. I took a chance and she loves the 29 experience...climbs like a goat:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerNik (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is the review - my wife was not able to find any info on line so she wrote a lengthy review on our blog bike-52.com 
I cannot post links yet....


----------



## Starfish (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the review, bikerNik! I'm shopping for a bike now and the Jett's on my list.


----------



## Huggywuggybear (Oct 18, 2012)

I loved riding the Jett Comp. I would have bought one for myself but the bike shop said they won't be available from Specialized until February 2013. I didn't want to wait that long so bought a Canondale Tango SL 2 instead...should be here this week. But back to the Jett Comp...I'm 5'7 and the girl I borrowed from is 5'6...believe she had the medium size or the 17". It fit me perfectly and wow what a nice ride. I also rode a Trek Wahoo men's 29er and the Jett Comp was way superior. Hope you bought one!


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

Huggywuggybear said:


> I loved riding the Jett Comp. I would have bought one for myself but the bike shop said they won't be available from Specialized until February 2013. I didn't want to wait that long so bought a Canondale Tango SL 2 instead...should be here this week. But back to the Jett Comp...I'm 5'7 and the girl I borrowed from is 5'6...believe she had the medium size or the 17". It fit me perfectly and wow what a nice ride. I also rode a Trek Wahoo men's 29er and the Jett Comp was way superior. Hope you bought one!


I love my Cannondale Tango. I rode the Jett and I liked it quite a bit, but the Cannondale fit me a little better.


----------



## Klein90sDude (Feb 8, 2015)

Just picked up a 2014 Specialized Jett for the wife. Her former ride was a 1998 Spesh A-1 Rockhopper and a 2010 Cannondale F7. The 2014 Jett was on sale and was basically spec'ed like the 2015 Jett Pro. We have a small frame and the weight is around 24-26 pounds depending on pedals and add ons. She loves the 29'er! She is 5'1" and fits the bike perfectly. Spesh has the geometry dialed in on this. She has marveled on how she can glide on the flat part of the singletrack and seems to be going faster than her old 26'ers. She even climbed with more efficiency and ease. After breaking it in on our fave 14 mile loop, she said she almost felt like she was cheating since the effort seemed to take 3/4 effort. We are totally sold on the virtues of the 29'er Jett.


----------

